# Monarch Ghost of Castel Mare complete



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Here's my take on the Ghost of Castel Mare. I didn't like the idea of yellow or any warm "fire" colors, so I ditched the torch. Instead, I went with an attempt at a "moonlight" look for the base. As to the Ghost himself, my concept is he's a ghost - he's not a zombie or a walking skeleton, he's more of an eerie green glowing apparition. 

At least that was the idea.  

Comments welcome!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Interesting take on this model, Paul. I like it. Is that phosphorescent paint you've got on the Ghost?


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Yes! He actually appears "Ghostly" and his surroundings appear to be a darkend stairway. I'll bet it would look eerie under the glow of a Blacklight.

- GJS


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Mark McGovern said:


> Interesting take on this model, Paul. I like it. Is that phosphorescent paint you've got on the Ghost?


Hi Mark - thanks! The paint is not phosphorescent, but it looks that way because I used a black backdrop -created a greater range of contrast than my camera could handle. In this case, it added to the ghost effect.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

i have actually left mine unbuilt in the hopes that one day Monarch will produce the entire figure in glow plastic.

Or even clear...


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> i have actually left mine unbuilt in the hopes that one day Monarch will produce the entire figure in glow plastic.


PPM,

That would be the ideal! Now that you mention it, Monarch shoulda done that in the first place. Maybe Paul's cool paint job will inspire them...?


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

That is a hauntingly well done model! The Ghost really comes to life in that color! Great job!

Rob


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Great color choices Paul. Very ghostly. I agree that the torch glow doesn't quite work on this model. Very cool moon glow gradient.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

That looks great. Nice paint apps and choice of colors.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Maybe it's just the angle of the pic, but it looks like you might have the shoes on the wrong feet. Is that possible?


----------



## Joedude (Mar 13, 2014)

Great Job, Looks so creepy. Like an old time model build.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> i have actually left mine unbuilt in the hopes that one day Monarch will produce the entire figure in glow plastic...


According to a post by Megahobby elsewhere in this forum, Monarch _is_ producing a glow version of the kit "...which is tooled and ready to go..."; no pricing or schedule as of yet.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Love this Paint scheme :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I have the Ghost in my to do stack. At first glance my first thought was "really cool approach and a nice build, but that's not the way I'd do it." But the more I look at it, the more I like it. You're right - he's a ghost and ghosts aren't rotted flesh. They're traditionally glowing manifestations and you hit this one dead-on. 
Superb work


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Jimmy B said:


> ...At first glance my first thought was "really cool approach and a nice build, but that's not the way I'd do it."...he's a ghost and ghosts aren't rotted flesh...


That's my one problem with the concept and the sculpt of the figure--it looks more like a zombie (or other form of undead human) than a ghost. But then, if Monarch had produced a kit of a guy in period clothing climbing the steps and called it "Ghost of Castel-Mare" they probably wouldn't have sold many kits.

Regardless, I like the approach Paul took with this build. The color contrast between the figure and the base works, the lighter colors on the figure make it the focal point, and the subtle color changes show off the details of the sculpt well without obscuring them. Well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

What McDee said. The purple and lavender walls look like what you'd expect in an old creepy castle. I think Scott chose the perfect shade of plastic for the figure itself.


----------



## gmaiocco (Nov 8, 2007)

I really like your take on this kit. Mine is still in the box because I haven't decided on a paint scheme. Yours makes sense. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------

